# TIA V13 HMI Zeilenumbruch im Textfeld



## volker (25 Juni 2014)

Hallo

Muss ein Panel mit TIA erstellen und drehe fast durch.

Ich nehme ein normales textfeld welches aus mehreren zeilen bestehen soll.
normal (wccflex) drücke ich im textfeld ENTER und es wird in die nächste zeile gesprungen.
bei tia springt er wenn ich das im eigenschaftenfenster mache aus dem textfeld heraus auf den reiter allgemein.
auch wenn ich den text im bild direkt editiere verlässt tia das textfeld sobald ich enter drücke.

die einzige möglichkeit einen zeilenumbruch zu bekommen ist, wenn ich ich aus einem textfeld wo schon ein zeilenumbruch drin ist das sonderzeichen für den zeilenumbruch kopiere (aus dem dialog texte wo die texte der verschiedenen sprachen sind) und dann im textfeld einfüge.
und was mach ich wenn ich ein leeres projekt habe wo ich noch kein sonderzeichen für den umbruch habe?
dann steht man da

EDIT:
bei einer schaltfläche ist es genau das gleiche problem


----------



## PN/DP (25 Juni 2014)

Editor (Notepad) öffnen und eine Zeilenschaltung von da kopieren.
Alternativ: nimmt der TIA-Editor vielleicht Strg-Enter oder Strg-M?

Harald


----------



## volker (25 Juni 2014)

nach einigem googlen hab ich eine tastenkombination (auf einer ms word hilfe seite) gefunden.

SHIFT + ENTER.


----------

